# 40 gallon breeder or 55 gallon for 2 possibly 3 fancy goldfish?



## yogosans14 (Jul 14, 2014)

I have 2 small fancy goldfish in a 20 long right now and im hoping to pick up either a 40 gallon breeder or 55 gallon tank for my goldies, I was curious which one would be better dimension wise?If I got the 55 gallon could I add one more goldfish in there?


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

A 40 breeder actually holds 44.5 gallons and offers nearly 2' more surface area than a 55 gallon tank. A 55 only holds 52.4 gallons. While a 55 is 12" longer, it's really only as wide as a 20 or 29 gallon tank at 12". It's like living in a hallway. A 40 breeder is 18" wide and offers far more swimming space. Much of the 55's capacity comes from the 21" height, which is useless when it comes to goldfish and reduces the surface area.

Three full grown fancy goldfish may be pushing it in either a 55 or 40 breeder unless you are fanatical about water changes.


----------



## Sonata (Jul 8, 2015)

I am just setting up a 30 gallon goldfish tank. I'm going to put in 2 fancies. I have had many different kinds of fish, but I'm anxious to go back to goldies.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

If you got with some heavy filtration, 3 in a 40 breeder will be great! My friend has her 7 in a 70 Bow Front, originally had 4 in a 40B as she knew she was going to upgrade; the temporary situation didn't make much a difference. But I still recommend over-filtering as much as you can, so for a 40B, I'd go with two canister filters rated for 40-60 gallons each so you can at least get around 80 gallons filtration if possible. This will help negate the ammonia that the goldfish produce and keep them healthy. It's not a replacement for water changes of course, but it will help you and your fish in the long run!

But my vote is for the 40B since it has so much more surface space, while Goldfish can swim up and down, they do prefer a more "pond" like situation, the 40B will emulate that more or less.


----------



## Sonata (Jul 8, 2015)

Water changes are important for sure. I do 25% a week. The filter for my 30 gallon is able to handle a 70 gallon. The extra is needed for these messy fish.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

I recommend a minimum of gph 7 times the tank size. So for a 40 gallon tank you'd need a filter with 280 gph.


----------



## Sonata (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks for your reply. Help is what I'm here for. I have done some research & my whisper 70 filter has 350 gph. I have a 30 gallon. Multiply that by 7 & I need 210 gph. From what you are saying I should be fine. Good to know. My plan is 2 fantails.


----------

